# Art Progress



## Creampuff

I _love_ seeing your "skeleton" in the Western horse on the bottom! This is a great technique for getting the proportions and anatomy to work. 

But in light of that, I also think you're rushing the process with it a little bit -- you have the bridle all drawn out and hardly any work on the head or the rest of the body; you want to "flesh out" and lightly draft _all_ of it before you begin making the details. (Because you may decide later that the bridle doesn't fit proportionally and want to change it; but now it's a little late.) 

In short, _*KEEP DRAWING*. _You are already venturing into various subject matter, different poses, and even realistic shading techniques. So you listen to miss TinyLiny and keep up the good work; I'll be subbing to track along with you!


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Creampuff said:


> I _love_ seeing your "skeleton" in the Western horse on the bottom! This is a great technique for getting the proportions and anatomy to work.
> 
> But in light of that, I also think you're rushing the process with it a little bit -- you have the bridle all drawn out and hardly any work on the head or the rest of the body; you want to "flesh out" and lightly draft _all_ of it before you begin making the details. (Because you may decide later that the bridle doesn't fit proportionally and want to change it; but now it's a little late.)
> 
> In short, _*KEEP DRAWING*. _You are already venturing into various subject matter, different poses, and even realistic shading techniques. So you listen to miss TinyLiny and keep up the good work; I'll be subbing to track along with you!


The skeletal structure really works, It also helps to show actual bending of the joins and helping keeping that realistic. 

On the western horse I actually was only working on tack/rider. I drew the horse's outline but had no need to finish it as I was in the mood to try and draw the saddle and rider. I'll probably never finish that piece. 

Thank you! Hopefully I'll be able to keep drawing, I'm making some life changes and should have more time on my hands to keep on practicing.


----------



## Horsesdontlie

I was on a train today for about an hour while heading up to visit family on the holiday and drew this without a reference. 

Trying to work on more details, I know the proportions and structure is off, but overall was pleased that it came out somewhat decent without having anything to look at. Anyone got advice on mane/hair. I have been unable to figure out how to work with fur/hair in general and have no idea how to go about it.


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Current WIP - I always have a problem with starting in the middle of the paper and running out of room, and I don't figure that out until its too late. Since I draw head then eventually getting to hindquarters.


----------



## tinyliny

I love the cat looking upward! just love it.

As for the horses, your ones in movement are much more appealing. your understanding of the movement footfall and skeletal structure, as to how it bears weight and all, is pretty darn good. There's always room for improvement, so just keep looking back at your old stuff, comparing to new, and to photos of real hroses to see if you have been missing something.

For example, the last piece has really good hindquarters, but the front leg is kind of chunky and stiff, and the chest is not quite as large as it should be. Maybe it's that the front "flying" leg it coming out of the body a wee bit too much, as if the elbow is a bit unjointed. 

But, in reality, none of that really matters if you have energy in the drawing. you can exaggerate all you want, if it has spunk and flow and makes the viewer feel like it's jsut going to run right off the page.

Go faster! Draw a lot faster for a bit so you wont' get stuck in details. Get a softer pencil, like a 3B or a 5B and some cheap paper , and go FAST!

good work!


----------



## Horsesdontlie

tinyliny said:


> I love the cat looking upward! just love it.
> 
> As for the horses, your ones in movement are much more appealing. your understanding of the movement footfall and skeletal structure, as to how it bears weight and all, is pretty darn good. There's always room for improvement, so just keep looking back at your old stuff, comparing to new, and to photos of real hroses to see if you have been missing something.
> 
> For example, the last piece has really good hindquarters, but the front leg is kind of chunky and stiff, and the chest is not quite as large as it should be. Maybe it's that the front "flying" leg it coming out of the body a wee bit too much, as if the elbow is a bit unjointed.
> 
> But, in reality, none of that really matters if you have energy in the drawing. you can exaggerate all you want, if it has spunk and flow and makes the viewer feel like it's jsut going to run right off the page.
> 
> Go faster! Draw a lot faster for a bit so you wont' get stuck in details. Get a softer pencil, like a 3B or a 5B and some cheap paper , and go FAST!
> 
> good work!


When you're talking about the front leg, could you care to elaborate a little more? I'm not too sure I understand. I've posted both the final piece and the reference picture below. I have my leg angles a little off, looking at it now, the grounded leg should be a at a bigger angle from the vertical while the flying leg needs to be a little more closer to it. Now that you've pointed it out, it looks more like locked knee, is that what you mean by stiff? 

Faster will be hard! I'm so stuck in my one drawing style. This exact size and straight on, but typically facing the left (so I forced myself to draw to the right) and at a medium slow speed for outlining and rather fast for shading. I've been trying to vary it up but it all comes out wacky. I have finals in a week but maybe I'll be able to get some softer pencils are more paper after that and really practice without worrying about grades. ;-)

Thank you, I really appreciate it!


----------



## tinyliny

Seeing that reference photo I think you got it pretty well. The leg and the shoulder are in a line, just like you had them. YOu did quite well capturing the movement.


----------



## Horsesdontlie

tinyliny said:


> Seeing that reference photo I think you got it pretty well. The leg and the shoulder are in a line, just like you had them. YOu did quite well capturing the movement.


Thank you!

I've had a question and thought I would ask you, over the winter break I want to purchase better materials and what not for my artwork. What would you suggest for brands for pencils, charcoal (I really would like to start charcoal.) I think at first I want to just get some light (like you suggest) pencils. I also want a bigger sketch pad and possibly some drawing basics books. I'm not too sure if there are specifics I want to look into or not, but I would love some human/face anatomy and other random books that show basic shapes and proportions. I always see so many of them, and they're either not very detailed, or too complex. 

Also to anyone else, If you would like a picture to be drawn of your horses feel free to post some pictures. I need to branch out from just drawing Jake. I will pick and choose ones that are clear and large enough to show details.


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Current project, I would like to redraw this picture later and possibly give it to my friend, she is going through a hard time trying to rehome her mare. I would like to draw a picture for her to remember her by but it might be a year before its to a point I would be happy with it. Currently it looks nothing like her mare...


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Finished, provided a nice distraction from studying last night.


----------



## Dreamcatcher5

Horsesdontlie said:


> I know I've been absent from the site for a while now, but I am getting back into it a little. Despite that I have, on and off, continued drawing when I have the time, (full time job and a full time student....Ugh). Tinyliny commented on a few of my sketches and it made me realize that I want to keep drawing and would love any and all critique. Here are my most recent sketches, some are unfinished because I lost my motivation or was just focusing on one point. Right now i'm just using a mechanical pencil and a sketch pad. (I want to improve my basic outlining before I buy anything expensive...). I feel like i've been stuck for a while now and haven't been improving much.
> 
> Sorry some pictures are so dark, I have such a hard time trying to get my camera to take decent pictures of drawings, and the scanner has been out of order for a while.


I totally LOVE tha cat drawing!! :O 
I'm very bad at drawing cats, how do you do it? Wow!


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Dreamcatcher5 said:


> I totally LOVE tha cat drawing!! :O
> I'm very bad at drawing cats, how do you do it? Wow!


Thank you! The truth is that I have no idea how that happened. Normally my cats look like deformed blobs. I just went fast and tried not to think too much about it while looking at a reference, the harder I try the worst it gets. Just being free with it seemed to work the best!


----------



## Dreamcatcher5

Horsesdontlie said:


> Thank you! The truth is that I have no idea how that happened. Normally my cats look like deformed blobs. I just went fast and tried not to think too much about it while looking at a reference, the harder I try the worst it gets. Just being free with it seemed to work the best!



Oh my god! That happens with me, too! The more I relax, the better it gets!


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Dreamcatcher5 said:


> Oh my god! That happens with me, too! The more I relax, the better it gets!


Yup, I think thats really how it goes, the more you feel pressured you tend to overdo things too much and get easily frustrated. I find if I'm just having fun I do very well. =)

On another note I'm very excited as a treat for finishing finals and doing well I got myself new sketching pencils, rubber eraser, some charcoal pencils and new sketch books. :lol: I'm a happy camper.


----------



## tinyliny

I don't know the brands of pencils. I just go to Daniels Art store and try them out. Maybe try getting some gray paper (Mi tients) and get some graphite or charcoal, and get some red and white and black conte crayons.


----------



## Horsesdontlie

I ended up just buying a kit of different pencils and a set of charcoal pencils (dark, light and white) so the experimenting begins! I've already started on the pencils and I forgot how much nicer it is to use the different levels of hardness and softness. I should be posting up the results soonish, I have a lot of time on my hands over the next few days.


----------



## Horsesdontlie

First time using charcoal, have to say I really do like it! I have always found plants hard (then again everything other than horses are hard...) but thought it came out alright.


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Recent with the new pencils. This was done of my father's old police horse, Jessie.


----------



## tinyliny

It even feels old! Great work, great expressiveness.


----------



## Horsesdontlie

I'm thinking Charcoal is going to become a favorite of mine.

This was done for person on another website. The reference photo was small and did not show details and was in an indoor arena. So the face of the horse and rider were rather non-exisitant! The photo and drawing itself were too small for details in the bridle and saddle. I figured out very small details is very hard without having to sharpen the charcoal every time it touches paper.

Pretty happy with it though.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Wow very nice!


----------



## tinyliny

the hindquarters on the horse and tail are especially nice. you just have to transfer the same way that you really LOOK at the picture, draw the lights and darks that you see, up to the head of the horse. I really doubt the bridle leather is all of equal light/dark, as it appears in the way you have drawn it. Light falls on everything, so even things which you know how they SHOULD look, will be affected by light and shadow, thus you must not opperate on what you think something should look like, but what you actually see in front of you.


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Thank you Caitlinpalomino! Are you still drawing? I haven't seen any new work from you in a while. (I've always kept an eye on other artists here even if I don't comment...)

Tinyliny, I probably tried redoing the face/bridle over a few times before my paper was loosing its texture and I gave up. I couldn't figure out how to add to depth of the bridle without making it disappear into the horse. I had a very hard time with the riders boot, pad and dark shadowing of the under side of the horse. Somehow trying to prevent it all from just being a dark blob. The horse's head in the photo gave me nothing to work off of. 

I think I have to start working bigger, that way I can work on details without running out of space.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Yeah I am still drawing not as much though and my cameras broken so I cant take photos of them.


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Aww thats too bad, well hopefully you find a way to upload sooner or later. I liked watching your progress!


----------



## ilikehorses2

awsome!!!


----------



## Horsesdontlie

I've decided to work on a larger piece, so I pulled out my new 11x14 sketchbook and picked a headshot for another person I said I would draw for. I'm not too sure how every one else draws, but I thought I would show. I outline then go section by section but starting off pretty detailed. Then I will go back over with a softer pencil to give more depth. I always wonder if I should try to go more basic with my shading in, shade in the basics through the whole piece then get more and more detailed? I had a friend that once drew like that...but never really got it that way. Anyhow, I spent about two hours on this one already, it probably needs another 1.5-2. It'll be finished tomorrow if I have time.

For the first time I finally managed to use almost the entire paper without really running out of space too. >.>


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Oh wow this one is looking amazing! I absoloutly love the eye! Keep up the awesome work


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Ok so this piece is finished! I am very happy with it. The only problem I had it that I smudged a few areas with my hand and I can't seem to fix it without making it worse (around the eye). I got a little too dark on the neck as well. But otherwise I have to say I think this is my best work yet. Took about 4-5 hours to complete. 

The sketch book is too big for my scanner so a camera shot in bad lighting is the best I can do for now.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Wow that is defiantly you're best one yet! That's amazing can't wait to see your next one!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Project that I'm starting on hopefully it will be good enough to give my dad for Christmas. I've posted the outlines do both horses look decent enough or does anything stand out that needs to be fixed?


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Nothing comes to mind when I look at it. Looks great! Cant wait to see it done!


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Thanks caitlinpalomino! I grew frustrated with the cantering horse so I made a few edits, making the face narrowed and the cannon bone on the front extended leg. I finished shading in Jessie the standing horse. That was my dads police horse.

Edit: the photo is sideways gotta fix that...
Edit edit : fixed!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

That looks great! Charcoal?


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Yup, Charcoal!

I'm afraid to start the next horse, little detail, the light source is in the wrong sport compared to the first horse. He is also darker in color which I haven't tried doing a more solid colored horse yet with the charcoal.


----------



## Creampuff

Horsesdontlie, 
In the charcoal portrait, can you also see where the outlines are "fuzzy"? It takes some practice, but if you sharpen the pencil (and vary your pressure to get the values you need to go with the rest of the image) and smooth that out. 

You can also suggest detail; I'll message you close-up pictures of my gray horse portrait and show you the "suggested details" that are still aesthetic but didn't take too much time.  

Always here if you need any critique!

~ Carrie


----------



## Equusketch

Just now seeing this thread. I LOVE your charcoal drawings and how your strokes have purpose and leave me looking across the whole drawing. That's the mark of a great piece of work. It's amazing how much your drawings mature the more you post them. 

just a word of advice if you are taking pictures with a camera. It looks like a few of your drawings are not proportionally correct and I suspect it is more tha angle at which you take the pictures and not the drawing itself. I have learned the hard way that if I do not align the camera exactly straight on with the drawing, the proprotions look way off. If you want to advertise your work for future commissions, you may want to either get a scanner or make sure when you take pictures that the camera is pointed directly at the drawing and not at an angle. Your work is definately good enough that you an start charging people for them. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Equusketch : Thank you so much! I am flattered! =) Some of these are scanned and some are from a camera. My two recent charcoal sketches are in a notebook that is 11x14 and my personal scanner is only 8 1/2 x 14 (Somewhere around that, I just know its narrow) I will try to get more straight on with the camera though. The one with the horse and rider jumping (pencil first page) and the charcoal rider and jumper is plain just out of proportion on paper. I had trouble with making the head way too small on both of those.


The fact that your suggested that I could do paid commissions just made my day. Yet I am still hesitant as I am not consistent in quality yet. Until I am constantly putting out good work would I consider doing anything paid. I always would like to be able to draw more than just a horse and possibly head gear well. I feel like I am still so narrow with my skills.

EDIT : Out of curiosity (I've been wondering) what medium did you use for your avatar? I love the solid look of it. It looks like possibly just pencil...but I'm not sure.


----------



## Equusketch

You don't even want to see my earlier drawings that I charged money for in the beginning...lol. I just started out very low and gradually increased my prices as I gained experience and nicer materials. I think I started out charging $15 for 
8 x 11 pencil drawings and now charge $50 for the same size. You could certainly ask at least $15 for that size. And don't be afraid to turn down commissions if they are out of your comfort zone. I have a bad habit of accepting commissions that I am not 100% confident in, especially using poor quality photographs. 

The drawing in my avatar was done on 5 x7" paper with no more than a mechanical pencil I got at staples and one of those blending stick thingies. I bought a set of like 10 nice graphite pencils and never really got the hang of them. I'd say a good 90%+ of all graphite drawings I do now are exclusively with a standard mechanical pencil.


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Well I'll start to think about that then. Would be very nice to have money to buy more art supplies. I am finding that I keep running out of paper very fast! I'm also noticing that the charcoal pencils are going to go by fast as well. 

I wouldn't think that it would just be a mechanical pencil! Or on such a small piece of paper either. They softness in the muscles is just great.


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Finished with the horses themselves, Now I'm just battling with the idea of adding a background or a shadow to both...I don't have a good blending tool other than my fingers... Hrm.


----------



## Horsesdontlie

My camera made the photo look fuzzy, I'm going to try and take pictures in the sunlight tomorrow. 

But here is Jessie vs. the drawing.


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Now that I am looking at these there is still little details I am tweaking.

Jake vs. his Drawing


----------



## Equusketch

Wow, Jake has some cool markings. Nice job! 

If you don't have blending sticks, you can use q-tips to blend. Be careful with using your fingers because the oil in your skin can mess with the pencil. I use a combo of q-tips and blending sticks. I use q-tips for covering broad areas and blending sticks for more detailed areas like around the eyes, ears and muzzel. It's fun to experiment with different materials and techniques


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Thank you! He has a lot of neat little markings. ^_^

Aw thats good to know! Gotta love those little cheats.


----------



## Equusketch

Yeah, it's been a lot of trial and error and picking up tips from other artists. I've learned a great deal just in this forum.


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Trying to branch out a bit. Keep telling myself to back off from only drawing horses. The scanner keeps killing detail and my camera died so its iPhone for a little while...


----------



## Horsesdontlie

And a cat face.


----------



## Horsesdontlie

I wasn't even going to post this but then thought it might be fun to take a picture to show progress for hopefully when I get better.

I have never tried soft (chalk) pastels before, only oil. I just got some for christmas and foun them to be more than frustrating. I sense it is a bit of a challenge for me, plus as I am feel more confident with shading in I'm takling another problem I have. I have close to no idea how colors work and how to make them match up with a reference photo. This piece was supposed to be a light bay, instead I have a dark brown....I gave up on the nose. Might try another piece in the morning if I'm not still angry by then.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Wow that is so good! Especially for your first time. I also recently had my first try at soft pastels and yeah I gave up haha, they can be really frustrating and it didnt help that I had bad paper for it. Keep trying with them I have a feeling you willl get really good at them! Make sure you keep giving us updates!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Really good!! 

One thing I have found to work well for blending is tissue paper.


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Caitlin- The paper for it makes it even more frustrating, it managed to grab and hold the pastel. But trying to get the color into the texture to make it look more solid is difficult. 

HCT - Ah, I haven't used that, I'll have to try. I've been bouncing back and forth between fingers, kneaded eraser and que-tips. 

Its taking a lot of effort to not give up. But I've been just messing with them trying to just figure it out. I'm also making myself practice drawing people. The drawing is of my 11 year old cousin.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

That pastel stuff looks good! Looks like your starting to get the hang of colours. Especially with the hair and sphere. 
Im starting to draw people as well! I love the one of your cousin . One thing I would say is maybe try and blend in the cheeks in more ususally the skin is really smooth but other than that love it!


----------



## Horsesdontlie

I don't know, I don't see colors like other people do. I can see light and dark pretty well, but mixing and matching colors? Nope. The sphere was just light and dark. Finding the light source then working with shading. 

Yeah I see that. Soon as I was done I realized I had shaded way too dark and any attempt to fix that would make him look darker skinned when he is really white. People are just so hard, maybe because its just so easy to point out the flaws in a drawing compared to horses and what not.


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Most recent one done for Caitlinpalomino. Focused on how to get correct colors. A lot of purple, red and yellow, very little brown and most of the black is in the mane. Had fun with this working on layering and really getting the pastels to work for me.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

That is so good! You did so well with the colours! Thankyou so much!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Thank you! I was so happy to actually be able to get a blood bay color look to him. The highlight ares are still wonky and I didn't do a very good job with proportions. But I'm happy with the general colors and blending. Now to just get all of those into one! Lol. Your welcome and thank you for letting me draw the pretty boy.


----------



## ilikehorses2

Horsesdontlie said:


> Now that I am looking at these there is still little details I am tweaking.
> 
> Jake vs. his Drawing


 

I think his ears could be changed a little! otherwise amazing!


----------



## Horsesdontlie

I've been pretty busy and have been unable to draw due to a move and school starting.

I just started a new piece today. I actually am doing something more than just a horse. I'm adding a calf and a rider....good gosh I think I have bitten off too much. But I had an image in mind and wanted to go through with it

Here is where I am so far: I'm about two hours into it (I had to redo the calf cause I was off on the depth perception)


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Added a few more details before I go out for the night. I don't know how to convince myself to not go so dark on my outlining, its one of my many problems.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Wow you have gone all out! I wish you luck drawing this on, Im not confident enough to try people haha. Cant wait to see your progress!


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Caitlinpalomino said:


> Wow you have gone all out! I wish you luck drawing this on, Im not confident enough to try people haha. Cant wait to see your progress!


People suck! I do have to say. Its so hard to be able to create the soft look of skin without messing everything up....UGH! This one has to be one of my best (Sadly). I now see the head is too big and I have to fix the cheek. There were no details in the face in the reference photo so its had for the eyes... Its give or take.... Thank you though I wanted to start challenging myself so I thought a scene would be good to start branching out. It required me to be up to par on how I draw horses so it doesn't look like a decently drawn horse with a deformed person from mars on its back.

Here is the horse and rider, Contemplating doing a little blending but I am liking the roughness for right now....


----------



## Horsesdontlie

And I believe I'm finished...I tried a background and I'm not very happy with it. I think it looked better before I added in the picture. Ugh. It was good practice anyhow.


----------



## Dreamcatcher5

Hmmm...looking good! I never draw so many details, I keep messing the drawing up in the end :-(

The only thing that I see here is that your person seems a bit big for the horse...or is it just me overreacting like I normally do? :? Well, just my opinion. But how on earth are you able to put so much detail in your drawings!!?? I'm impressed!


----------



## Horsesdontlie

I tend to focus too much on details and mess up my work. Its hard to find a happy medium. I find myself liking other peoples drawings that are much simpler. There is always something about someone that can do a lot with just a little bit of shading or line work. Then again its all personal preference. Thank you though!

In general the rider is pretty big. Cutting horses tend to be smaller and when they get down like that they look even smaller...BUT my riders head is too big and my horses head too short. 

Here is the original photo (I'm not going to post it here as it's not mine but found on google)

Click Here


----------



## Creampuff

Careful when you use reference images that are copyrighted; they may not allow artists to use their photos for references, especially since you're displaying yours. In the future, better safe than sorry -- contact the photographer & ask for permission.


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Creampuff said:


> Careful when you use reference images that are copyrighted; they may not allow artists to use their photos for references, especially since you're displaying yours. In the future, better safe than sorry -- contact the photographer & ask for permission.


Good to know. I've been finding it very hard to find good photos. I guess I'll stick to stock on DA.


----------



## iloverains

Fantastic work!! I love all your horses eyes, I find it very hard to make it look real. Love the pastels as well. 

I have a stack of photo's of all types of horses if you want reference!


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Thank you! It took a little while to figure out how to make them look semi-realistic. I just found out how important the reflection of light while keeping it with a spherical look. It took me years to just get a simple idea about it. 

I responded to your message but I would love more reference photos.


----------



## Creampuff

Horsesdontlie said:


> Good to know. I've been finding it very hard to find good photos. I guess I'll stick to stock on DA.


I met a photographer who shoots local APHA and AQHA shows/events -- English, Western... You name it! If you personally know a photographer they're usually more than happy to let you use their work (as long as it's not being sold) as a reference. You can also trump around local show grounds with a camera of your own. The pictures don't have to show every single hair; you just need to see the "jest." I do almost all of my own reference photography, for example. If I draw Big Chex to Cash, I use this photograph as my reference for _him_ (his build, color, markings, etc.) and then use another photo (or multiple photos) of my own for a pose. And _voila_, I have my own, copyright-free image!

Most "big time" photographers will appreciate the ask. I had one photographer give me specific written instructions because I was the only artist who asked to use his work in a "sincere" manor (I told him who I was, what I did, & what I wanted to do with the pictures)... He usually told artists "no" but since I wasn't going to be selling the work, allowed me access to use his photographs... _Free_ of being sued for copyright infringement! 

Sometimes taking a couple minutes out to e-mail the photographer is worth saving the ache and hassle of having a website remove your work because it got reported as theft, and will definitely keep you safe from being "served." (They're more likely to go after you legally if you're selling a recreation.)


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Those are all good ideas. I've been wanting to get out and take some of my own pictures but my camera needs to be cleaned as it just got something between the lenses and now creates a spot on my images. =\

I don't know many photographers but I'll keep my mind open. At this point I'm just wanting a lot of practice and would prefer to not have to write an email every time I pull out my pad. But next time if a specific piece catches my eye I'll contact them before drawing it up.


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Iloverains supplied some photos for me.

I choose one of a buckskin morgan, going to try and remain a little simpler with this one...but we'll see.

Outline (not as dark as it seems, I had to mess with settings to get the lines to show up)


----------



## Horsesdontlie

I have really obnoxiously loud roommates so instead of sleeping I choose to finish this one. I really like it, did a lot more smudging and blending and was more free with my lines and how I did my shading. Came out a lot better than I thought! Its more solid looking then I typically do as well, which is what I was looking for.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Wow that is amazing! Defintly one of your best ones! The mane is so lifelike and the horse has a soft look to it. The halter is also spot on, your use of shading under it and precise outlining makes it appear that the horse is actually wearing it. Mine always look apart of the horse (something im working on haha)! 

Excellent work!


----------



## Horseluver10

Brilliant job!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iloverains

Wow love it!!! I was going to buy her, was a bit small though, she was a stunner!


----------



## Horsesdontlie

I have had the HARDEST time with figuring out hair. I'm finally starting to figure it out. I think I'm starting to figure it out without having to do tons of details. Thank you though, the tack I also just recently figured out. Took a lot of trial and error to make it look like it was its own piece and had its own shading to it. 

Thanks horseluver10.

Iloverains, she is gorgeous, which is why I choose that photo. I loved the long mane too. I get used to seeing horses with wimpy mane (like Jake) or its short for shows that I just get goggly eyed over thick maned horses. Thanks again for letting me have access to your photos!

Also if anyone has a *large, clear and in bright light* photo that they want me to draw I am fully willing to give it a try. I'm too lazy to create a side forum for it.


----------



## Nakiska

Hi! I'm fairly new here and just found your thread...WOW! You are doing a FANTASTIC job of improving with every drawing you do!

This last one is definitely your best, in my opinion. 

You are very talented with horse anatomy, especially in some challenging poses that many artists would pass up.

Your thread is inspiring me to dig out my art tote and get in touch with my artistic side once again.

Thanks for sharing and keep up the excellent work!

Toni


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Just curious how long did your latest drawing take?


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Nakiska - Thank you so much! I'm glad other people see improvement as sometimes I get frustrated and think I'm not improving. I'm glad I inspired you! Drawing is such a stress reliever for me and I really enjoy it. I'm glad if other people pick it up too. ^-^

Caitlin - A little over two hours I think, but I never pay attention to the time.

Another one I did today : For some reason I like making the horses a lot stockier than they actually are and the heads are never long enough from the front. I really need to work more on doing straight on drawings rather than from the side.

I also grew very lazy for the hindquarters. I might try and go over it to fix it later but I don't know. I may just start something else.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Love this one ^^ the muscle placement is spot on and I love how you didn't do all of the legs, just for something different! Nice work!


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Caitlinpalomino said:


> Love this one ^^ the muscle placement is spot on and I love how you didn't do all of the legs, just for something different! Nice work!


You say that like I intended to cut off the legs for artistic purposes . ;-) The reference photo stopped just below the knee and I was too lazy to try and free draw it.

Since I have always had a limit drawing capabilities I am forcing myself to draw other things, and the current subject its dogs! There is no forced order but before I get back to randomly drawing horses I should complete this list. The current plan is 

Dogs (0/5)
Cats (0/5)
People (0/4)
Wild Animals (0/3)
Inantimate Objects (0/3)
Total (0/20)

The first sheet is the warm-up practice for legs and bone structure and proportions. Feel free to laugh. 










The second is a more serious study. The dog is some Shepard cross, so its not supposed to look like any specific breed.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

That is a wicked Idea making yourself draw a certain amount of different subjects! I might steal that idea thanks. 

I love the dogs! Nothing to laugh about at all they are superb. Cant wait to see this one ^^ done!


----------



## Horsesdontlie

I've always just drawn horses, it gets very frustrating when you want to draw something else but its never to the same quality. So instead I'm forcing myself to do this. Its hard enough that I want to go crazy, but I guess it'll be good in the end. I'm already mostly done with this current one and had to stop because I'm getting frustrated over the fur. I don't get how people can make it so realistic.


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Finished the first dog. Not to sure what I want to do next...probably another dog, we'll see though.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Love it!


----------



## iloverains

Fantastic!


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Okay I am actually very proud of this one. I actually have some decent understanding of fur, how it lies and to make it look...not like a blob or just squiggly lines. Still got a long way to go, but it sure is a start!

2/5 Dogs done for project 2/20 total.


----------



## iloverains

Love it!!!! You figured out the fur quickly!!


----------



## Horsesdontlie

iloverains said:


> Love it!!!! You figured out the fur quickly!!


I wish I could claim that. >__> I've been trying for years to be able to draw fur/hair. All have been epic failures. I just don't show those as much. I guess just keeping up my drawing spree has been helping out with other skills I had been lacking. Normally I only will draw for a few weeks before giving up...This time I haven't let myself give up.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

:shock: This last one is INCREDIBLE! The difference one drawing made is so good. The fur looks purposefully placed and nice and soft. I am so jealous!!


----------



## iloverains

Horsesdontlie said:


> I wish I could claim that. >__> I've been trying for years to be able to draw fur/hair. All have been epic failures. I just don't show those as much. I guess just keeping up my drawing spree has been helping out with other skills I had been lacking. Normally I only will draw for a few weeks before giving up...This time I haven't let myself give up.


Haha, well good job!! You're getting so good at it now!

p.s. I put some more photo's on flickr


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

That is just amazing... how you get the fur detail so good is beyond me. I guess I'll keep trying but I have a hard time understanding it. I also have trouble with dog mouths, which you did so well. _Awesome_ job...


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Caitlin, Its funny how sometimes it seems that you can put out one piece that amazes yourself. Lol Now the problem just becomes, can I repeat it? 

Thanks iloverains. Right now I am focusing on things other than horses but when I get back to it I'll definitely be going through what you have. 

HCT - Its very very hard! Especially since fur never lays flat or the same way, some sticks straight up, some is wavy some clumps together. You have to learn them ALL to put it together nicely. >.> Forcing myself to practice it is the only thing that helps. That and really studying pictures of long furred animals. Thank you!


----------



## iloverains

Got a couple of dogs in there


----------



## Horsesdontlie

I just saw that! If I really want to kill myself I may try this one you just posted:


IMG_2236 by galloping child, on Flickr

The clumpy/wet fur may really help me develop my fur skills....or I may bomb it, but we'll see. Haha


----------



## iloverains

Good Luck!!!!


----------



## Horsesdontlie

I love not working on the weekends, gives me tons of free time. Here is the next out, I was going to do the full dog but decided against it. Primarily white charcoal with a little black and then some soft pastel for the eye. Went a little heavy on he black in the fur, but oh well. I'm happy with it. Only took me about an hour too.


----------



## iloverains

So good!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

I am Amazed! ... AGAIN! It is so good. You were defintly meant to draw dogs!


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Oh DEAR! I drew a deer. 


Dogs (3/5)
Cats (0/5)
People (0/4)
Wild Animals (1/3)
Inantimate Objects (0/3)
Total (4/20)


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Ugh. I need to find a book on drawing people for proportion. This looks nothing like the subject. The actor plays two different people in the same show, hence the half and half. Not much more I want to say...the colors were fun until I realized that once again the face is way too short.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

You are getting through this challenge nicely! You'll be finished in no time. Love the last two, you caught the mid step of the deer reallly well and far out if you are coming up with that ^^ for your first human in colour wow , Keep At It!! They will only get better


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Dogs (3/5)
Cats (0/5)
People (2/4)
Wild Animals (1/3)
Inantimate Objects (0/3)
Total (6/20)

Here is another scary looking person for the project. Face again too wide, right eye is too large and dark. I lost all motivation for the hair. This was quick. I'm trying to work quicker, less going over lines and just get it done.


----------



## Horsesdontlie

I've decided to do more basic practice, so this page of human anatomy will count as one for the human section of my project. (Debating not including the last one as I am so unhappy with it.)

Next will probably be a more basic human face page with a few different sketches. I also am going to be moving some numbers around. So instead of drawing 5 cats I will draw 3, and bump the human section up to 6.


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Not as scary human face, still doesn't look like the person though. 


Dogs (3/5)
People (4/6)
Cats (0/3)
Wild Animals (1/3)
Inantimate Objects (0/3)
Total (8/20)


----------



## tinyliny

did you draw these?










from a live model? They are excellent!


----------



## Horsesdontlie

tinyliny said:


> did you draw these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from a live model? They are excellent!


These were from reference photos, though I would love to do that at some point. Deviantart actually has some very nice stock images for more human anatomy type drawings. You have to typically click (show mature content) to see it though. It makes things so much easier than trying to guess whats under clothing!

Thank you!


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Two more I've done. The pastels kicked my butt yet again. For some reason my fixer is softening my pastels, I think I may be spraying too close. 


Dogs (3/5)
People (4/6)
Cats (0/3)
Wild Animals (2/3)
Inantimate Objects (1/3)
Total (10/20)

Officially halfway done with my project. Whoot.


----------



## Horsesdontlie

I just realized that I've done at least two of everything but cats. (I put the snow leopard in the wild category) Drawing cats is scary. Now only do they have long fur but the fur is typically different colors and is smooth unlike dog fur...maybe I'm over thinking...maybe not. I swear my next piece of the project has to be a cat. 


Dogs (3/5)
People (4/6)
Cats (0/3)
Wild Animals (2/3)
Inanimate Objects (2/3)
Total (11/20)


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Sooo I'm still alive. School caught up with me and drawing had to sit on the back burner. I had my last final today so I started a new drawing. I want to label cats up with people in that I don't like drawing them...something about how their face is set up...its too flat....and not flat at the same time...and furry. >_<

I'm hoping its good enough to give to my sister as this is of her cat Hazel. Then after that I have to do a drawing my my other sisters cat and send that to her. They both are hard colors, (Black and then a creme tabby...I mean come on....)


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Finished, took about 3 hours in total. I tried a few different techniques to try and get the fur down. Still frustrating as ever, but came out better than I expected. First cat down. Yippie.

Edit: Yikes, the scanner way white washed that out. >:\ It looks a lot better in person I swear.


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Little Better :


----------



## Horsesdontlie

I'm still here. School has made me busy so I've been lurking more than posting here. Here are from my latest doodles. I haven't exactly been working on the project exactly. But I think some of these apply. 3/4 of the way done. 


Dogs (3/5)
People (6/6)
Cats (1/3)
Wild Animals (2/3)
Inanimate Objects (3/3)
Total (15/20)


----------



## tinyliny

I like this one the best:










I like how it's quick, simple but still has the feeling of good friends just having a "moment" together.


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Thanks Tinyliny, its one of my favorite pictures with my sister. Though my drawing did not do it much justice.

So I have been gone because I have been crazy with trying to finish up the quarter for school. Though to relieve some stress I have drawn a few pieces over the past few days. Thought I would share them. They are done in charcoal and done within 30-40 minutes each.

I'm still checking up on people, just haven't had the time to post. I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## rexing93

Lovely, lovely work. o.o Just lovely.


----------



## laurachristine

I haven't gone through ill the pages of this thread but I just wanted to say that I love your horse style, it is very unique and I just LOVE it i don know what it is about it. And I agree, that dog head is unbelievable, I wanna see more! And I love the beachy looking painting, the colors are really awesome and I would like to see some color in some of your horses!


----------



## Godgirl

I think your pictures are amazing! just try to make the body of your first horse a little shorter seeing as it is taken from an angle and the body is behind the head


----------



## Horsesdontlie

This older post has resurfaced. Thank you all for your kind words. Laura, I am actually not very talented with color. It baffles me to no end. I also don't have any fine color tools. I have pastels but they are small and rather hard to do any details with due to their size and. I want some good water color and color pencils, but as of yet I just don't have anything. But I just finished a pastel piece a few days ago so I'll post it. 

Godgirl, that was from a long time ago. The proportions are very off, the head is more of the issue than body length, its too small, by making the head large enough I would have made a deeper chest and balanced out the piece more. But thank you!

Two drawings for a girl that lost her beloved gelding a week or so ago. I'm pretty proud of the body for the pastel. Starting to understand it a bit better. But the head, mane and tail I over worked it to the point of no return. The face is too wide. The graphite drawing I took two hours on, and realized after finishing the head that the muzzle was too small. I didn't want to start over so I just finished it.


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Pastel piece


----------

